# Calling all aussies in the north west!



## Monica_85 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all,

This site is my last hope, so I hope somebody can help me. I am currently studying English Language at uni, and i'm beginning my research for my dissertation which is going to be about Australian English. I need to find some people who will be willing to help. Are there any aussie bars or pubs in the area where there is likely to be some people to help? Or any groups I can contact? Any suggestions would be much appreciated 

Thanks 

Monica


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcometo the expat forum, monica. I moved your call here to the Australia forum, where you will more likely get a better response.


----------



## sam_bennett (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Monica, I have an aussie friend living in Liverpool would he be any help to you???
Sam


----------

